# brandti??



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

serra i got at bigals on sunday. just thought i'd see what you guys think


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

looks like. theres a big als in usa?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It looks like a brandtii but isa it possible to post another pic that clearly displays the fin placement?


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

thanks guys, i will try to get another one up soon!
I went up to bigals in canada


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

here are some others


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

and another, sorry about the light in these my tank is near the back sliding glass door and gets a lot of glare


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

asdf


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

hope you can see a little better in these pics.. thanks a lot jim, frank, anyone else in advance


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Its a brandtii bro!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Are you doubting the 'fish IDing skills' of Big Als ?







I have bought the ultra rare 'red eyed emmanueli piranha' and 'orange flame red belly' from there, so you shouldn't doubt their skills









Nah, just kiddin, that bad boy looks like a brandtii to me, and he's a damn nice one at that


----------

